# Lightroom CC - grouping into stacks



## Chris Wimlett (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm probably mssing something really obvious here, but I can't seem to be able to group photos into stacks.  I select photos in the film strip , e.g. a Raw+JPEG pair, right click and select 'Group into Stack' , but nothing seems to happen.  Are there restrictons on which photos can be stacked?

P.S. I've just tried exactly the same in Classic and it works fine


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 3, 2018)

I’m using my iPad right now, so I can check this, but perhaps stacks only show in the grid, not in the film strip?


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for the reply Johan.  Re-reading the section on stacks in Edit Like a Pro  showed what the problem was - I was trying to group the photos under the By Date view.  Stacking works fine in All Photos or albums


----------

